# MO-Please read Vanilla's sad story!!



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

If she was in Georgia . . . hope Dirk's can get her.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I doubt Dirks will be taken her, we have 5 dogs waiting to come in and no place at the vets , foster homes or our shelter to put her. We are full


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

Thanks for replying-I have emld. Love a Golden, too!

You guys have your HANDS FULL!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No news*

Haven't heard anything back from Love a Golden on Vanilla.
Praying she gets out of the shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vanilla*

I just posted Vanilla on Facebook.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mailed*

I emld. Daisy's Place in South Carolina for Vanilla.

Please if anyone can think of another rescue, please email them.


----------

